# Railroad Alaska: Life Of An Alaskan Off-gridder!



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

JT Evans has been living off-grid for 20 years, and for the last 15 he has been been building his hot house and searching for the right lady to round out his off-gridder lifestyle.

http://www.destinationamerica.com/t...oad-alaska-videos/greenhouse-alaska-style.htm


----------



## Teresa9 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi, JT


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2021)

This thread is from 2015, so not sure if he is still around.
https://www.windfallfilms.com/show/4701/episode-3-collision-course.aspx


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2021)

A Day at Our Off Grid Cabin | Life in Alaska​


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 13, 2021)

I watched this show while it was on, some cool, hardy folks
on there.....


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2021)

Off grid living in a tiny home in Alaska​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2021)




----------

